# runny nose



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

This morning, while feeding, I kept hearing sneezing. After tracking it down, I noticed it came from my Indian fantail, Zeus. Upon closer examination, it seems he has a runny nose, so to speak. He has yellowisch dried crusty stuff around his nostrils. I checked inside his mouth and everything in there looks pink and clean, the eyes look fine, too. He is still perky as ever and is not breathing hard or panting.
Any recommendations on what kind of medication to give him, for a cold?
Thanks
Erna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Erna,


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Sneezing is often related to the following diseases: Common Respiratory Infection, Ornithosis, Trichomoniasis (Canker). Don't worry, your bird might not be sick! If the bird is still sneezing later on it might be, but I wouldn't be sure.

Sam


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oops!

Hi again,

First of all, I would seperate him from your other birds, just to be on the safe side.

I have never seen this myself, but I would definitely supplement Zeus with some multi vitamin and minerals, and garlic wouldn't hurt either.

Someone else will come along who might have seen this problem before, with more information.
Treesa


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Thanks Treesa,

I've been thinking of seperating him, but he has 'hooked up' with Shadow and they have built a nest and are sitting on eggs. If I seperate him, she has to do 'sitting duties' by herself and it is cold here in Ohio. I doubt they keep sitting if I move them both and the nest. I've tried that with a different pair, before and they just ignored the eggs after the move.

I went surfing on the Foy's pigeon supply site and the choices of medicines for respiratory problems are a bit mind bogeling. There are soooo many.
Thanks
Erna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can call Foys, and ask them for help. I believe the owner will answer any questions you have. Explain the symptoms, and he may be able to recommend something.

Meanwhile, keep an eye on Zues, and make sure it doesn't get worse. Why don't you seperate them both for now, in an isolation nest, separate from the other birds. It may not be serious, but I would still isolate the family. 

If you absolutely can't do that, make sure Zues eats and drinks from his own containers. Maybe you already are supplying them with their own water and seed-in their nest?
Treesa


----------

